

Robots Enter Fukushima Reactors, Detect High Radiation - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/robots-enter-fukushima-reactors-detect-high-radiation

======
RyanMcGreal
Will the radiation pose challenges to the electronic equipment on the robots?

~~~
anigbrowl
That comment should not be downvoted. Unshielded electronics have problems
with high radiation, because gamma particles are apt to corrupt memory.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiation_hardening>

~~~
shareme
I imagine its he same design constraints as designing military aircraft
electronics to survive Nuke EMF or even spacecraft electronics..using
different layered materials to act as barriers to gamma, alpha and beta
particles..

~~~
spitfire
If they're very smart the "robots" won't have any electronics in them at all.
They'll have a few wires running to motors, and a very long tether. The
sensors may die, but the robots will survive. KISS.

The electronics in the robots at chernobyl failed too. So they moved to "human
robots".

------
jorleif
Am I the only one surprised that they are using robots from an American
company? I would have thought that this is the kind of opportunity that Sony,
Honda and the like would jump on immediately. Or is it really only iRobot who
has something that is appropriate for this kind of situation?

~~~
oomkiller
iRobot has things deployed in the military, which may already be radiation
shielded. I'm not sure if any of Japan's robots are.

